#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen im li Unterbauch >

## Daina_Twist

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und brauche Rat.
Nun erstmal zu mir und was eigentlich los ist.
Ich bin 24 Jahre ....
Seit geraumer Zeit (ca. 2 Monaten) leide ich unter Extrasystolen die aber laut Angaben der Ärzte Stressbedingt sind (Langzeit EKG + Ulltraschall wurde gemacht) seitdem bin ich auch krank geschrieben und diese Symptome der Extrasystolen sind auch deutlich besser geworden....aber jetzt, leide ich seit ca. 2 Wochen unter unklaren Bauchschmerzen. Es begann mit ca. 5 Tagen massiven Durchfall der immer nach jeder Mahlzeit auftrat (nie zwischendurch, immer gleich nach dem Essen). Dann wurde es wieder besser ...jedoch habe ich seit dem im linken Unterbauch ziehende Schmerzen. Meine Hausärztin hat daraufhin erstmal ein Blutentnahme veranlasst ...da kam raus: Lyphozyten leicht erhöht (46) , Lipase doppelt so hoch wie normal (131) und Glukose i. Serum leicht zu niedrig (66.6) . Daraufhin musste ich erstmal zum Ulltraschall ....wo nix raus kam ...Bauchspeicheldrüse i.o. ....und der Rest auch. Seit Montag kann ich kaum noch was essen....habe ständig das Gefühl als ob ich ein ganzes Schwein  :Prost mit Wein:  verdrückt habe und einfach nix mehr rein geht. Habe seit Montag schon fast 2 kg abgenommen ....was mir schon Sorgen macht ...und übel ist mir auch die ganz Zeit. Die Innere-Ärztin meinte das es auch vom Darm her kommen kann ....oder doch vom Magen :Huh?: ? ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!!! :shy_5new: ....Wollte Morgen erstmal wieder zu meiner Hausärztin gehen und mir vielleicht eine Überweisung für eine Darmspieglung geben oder ist Magenspieglung sinvoller?? Was kann das sein?? 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus ... 
Gruß Daina

----------


## dreamchaser

Gehen wir zunächst mal rein anatomisch vor: Ursachen für Schmerzen im linken Unterbauch können kommen durch den Darm, Niere/Blase, Eierstöcke.
Bei ziehenden Schmerzen muss man also einerseits diese Organe/Strukturen abklären, falls da nix ist ggf. auch an Muskulatur denken, die auch hinter den Organen verläuft (der Psoasmuskel).
Im Ultraschall wurde nichts gesehen - es ist auch schwer, den Darm zu beurteilen, wenn er nicht massiv dicke Wände bei einer akuten Entzündung hat. Ovar würde man wohl auch eher von vaginal aus beurteilen.
Sind denn im Blut die Entzündungwerte (Leukozyten, CRP, Blutsenkung) erhöht?? Hast du bis jetzt alles essen können (Milch, Eiweiss etc.)??
Bei der beschriebenen Appetitlosigkeit würde ich eine Magen- und Darmspiegelung machen lassen. Magenspiegelung geht schneller, da weniger Aufwand. Bei den beschriebenen Schmerzen sollte man allerdings unbedingt auch in den Darm schauen. Da kann man dann Proben entnehmen und die Schleimhaut beurteilen.
Wie sah denn der Durchfall aus?? Helle Farbe?? Wässrig? Breiig? Viel? Wenig?? Dabei Schmerzen?? Blutig?? Wie oft am Tag? Wie lange :Huh?:

----------


## Daina_Twist

Hallo dreamchaser, 
Nein nur die werte die ich geschrieben habe waren Auffällig ...der Bluttest ist aber auch schon wieder 1,5 Wochen her. 
Vorher hatte ich mit Nahrungmittel keine probleme ...hab alles Essen können, mir ist letzten Samsatg (wo es mit dem Essen noch ging) aufgefallen das nach dem ich gegrilltes Fleisch gegessen habe (also eher Fettes) hatte ich massive Magenkrämpfe ....aber kein Durchfall!! Ansonsten ging dieser 5 Tage ...und er war sehr Wässrig und dabei war es immer Schmerzhaft ...halt wie krämpfe ....und das halt immer nach jeder Mahlzeit, egal was ich gegessen habe...also bis zu 5.-6. mal am Tag .....
Mhm und zur Zeit hab ich im ganzen Bauch Schmerzen ....der sich zwar mehr links ausbreitet aber wie schon gesagt irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl als ob mein Magen ganz Voll währe, obwohl ich ja nix gegessen habe .....alles oll!!!! 
Liebe Grüße Daina :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn das anhaltend ist wird  dich nur eine Magenspiegelung und danneine Darmspiegelung weiterbringen!! Das ist sicher der nächste Schritt.

----------


## Daina_Twist

Oh je ....ich denke auch ....aber was kann das sein :Huh?: ?  :shy_5new:

----------


## Daina_Twist

Naja ab Montag bin ich schlauer.... werde Stationär Aufgenommen  :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## Teetante

Zur Abklärung? Oder etwa wegen den Spiegelungen (Magen und Darm)?  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Daina_Twist

Ja zur Abklärung ...und sicher auch zur Darm und Magenspieglung ....was heute in der Rettungstelle und da hat man mir gesagt das es dringend abgeklärt werden muss....und da sie am Wochende nix machen muss ich Montag zu Aufnahme

----------


## sun

Hallo!  
Das ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Dann weißt du wenigstens bescheid.  
Was ich noch heraus gelesen habe.  
sicherlich Schmerzen im linken Unterbauch können von einer Darmentzündung kommen auch der Durchfall. aber Schmerzen im linken Unterbauch da könnte auch eine Zyste sein, warst du mal beim Gyn? Also eine Zyste ist ja meistens nichts schlimmes, bei mir bekommen wir sie immer wieder weg.  
Und wegen dem Durchfall. Könnte es natürlich auch so sein. Wie bei mir zurzeit. Deshalb komme ich ja darauf. Also wenn ich zurzeit was Fettes esse. Bekomme ich auch sofort Oberbauchkrämpfe, die Strahlen in den Rücken, in den Brustkorb überall hin. Das atmen ist mir dann total unangenehm bzw schmerzend. Ich bekomme dann auch Durchfall. Und mein Arzt hat mir erstmal dafür ein Artischockenpräparat  gegeben. Das soll ich vor dem Essen nehmen. Das ist wegen der Galle.  
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, ich war erst im Krankenhaus für 17 Tage. Und da wurde, der Magen und der Darm kontrolliert. Ich hatte damals dann eine  Kolitis (also Dickdarmentzündung) es wird davon ausgegangen nach der Struktur der Darmwand, dass sie wohl chronisch ist. und der magen war entzündet. Antrumgastritis (magenschleimhautentzündung) Duonditis (Zwölffingerdarmentzündung) Mallory Weiß Riss. Das wurde im Kh behandelt, bzw es hilft ein Medikament, das ich ja für mein Rheuma bekomme, eh für die Kolitis. Im Krankenhaus war ich aber wegen einem Schub vom Rheuma.  
Also ich würde schon sagen, das es gut ist wenn du das im Krankenhaus abklären lässt.  
  Es ist beides nichts schlimmes, du kannst dir vorher so eine Spritze geben lassen. Dann weißt du davon nichts mehr. Es ist aber keine Narkose nur zur Info.  
  Und wegen der Darmspiegelung, also wegen der Vorbereitung. Kann ich dir auch noch einen Tipp geben. Vielleicht habt ihr eh schon ein anderes Medikament zum trinken für die Vorbereitung. Anscheinend gibt es das ja jetzt schon mit Geschmack. Bei uns war das jetzt leider noch nicht so.  
  Hier der Tipp:  
  Ich habe mir auf meinen Tisch eine Flasche hingestellt. Zwei  Gläser so 0,2 die kleinen die es im KH gibt. In einem habe ich eine wenig Himbeersirup rein gegeben (den gibt es bei uns auch im KH) und einen Löffel rein gesteckt. Das Glas soll so voll sein das der Löffel als der Runde Teil schön bedeckt ist. Also ein paar cm. Und im anderen Glas da habe ich immer diese Flüssigkeit gegeben.  
  Dann bin ich so vorgegangen. Ich habe auf einmal schnell ein Glas von diesem Zeugs getrunken, währenddessen habe ich mit der anderen Hand den Löffel mit dem Sirup in der Hand schon bereitgehalten. Und kaum geschluckt gleich den Löffel mit dem Sirup dran, in den Mund gesteckt. Also ganz schnell bevor man den Geschmack richtig schmeckt. So hat man dann gleich einen besseren Geschmack im Mund. Das habe ich so alle 15 Minuten gemacht. So das es sich halt gut ausgeht.  
  Den Löffel mit Sirup nicht voll machen nur rein stecken und das was dran haftet in den Mund stecken, oder ein bisschen drauf machen. Wie du willst. Vielleicht hast du mit diesem Geschmack ja auch kein Problem. Aber so habe ich es halt gemacht.

----------


## Daina_Twist

Hallo Sun, 
ersteinmal Danke für deine Anteilnahme  :shy_flower: .
Ich denke auch das es besser ist, wenn das alles im Krankenhaus abgeklärt wird.
So ist man sich zumindest erstmal sicher, das man es nicht länger verschlebbt, in der Zeit wie man ambulant auf einen Termin für divers. Untersuchungen wartet. 
Hoffe nur das sie was finden. Naja wegen einer Entzündung ...weiß nicht genau, aber bei der letzten Blutentnahme von meiner HÄ waren keine Entzündungsparameter auffällig. Was Gestern raus gekommen ist, weiß ich ja leider nicht, da sie mich ja erstmal wieder nach Hause geschickt haben. Aber wenn es ganz schlimm gewesen währe, hätten sie mich angerufen, den Rest erfahre ich ja dann erst Montag. Wegen Gyn, hatte die Ärztin mich Gestern auch schon gefragt. Also jetzt direkt deswegen war ich nicht beim Gyn ...also es könnte so sein. Aber Auffällig war ja bei mir auch der Lipase Wert ...was wohl eher eine Rolle bei "Bauchgeschichten/ Magen/Darm" eine Rolle spielt. Aber mal sehen. Montag bin ich ja dann in Guten Händen *hoff*. Hoffe nur das sie wirklich was finden, denn es nervt total wenn man nicht weiß was mit einem ist. Aber wenn das Kind einen Namen hat, kann man ja auch was dagegen tun ...bzw. dafür.  :yes_3_cut: ....
Also wenn ich dann wieder raus bin, halte ich euch hier auf den Laufenden....was es nun war......Danke an euch alle .....
Daina :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Daina_Twist

So, da bin ich wieder. War bis Heute im Krankenhaus. Habe Magenspieglung und Darmspieglung hinter mir. Und nun das Ergebniss:
Gefäßrarefizierung im linken Colon. Im Colon descendens beginnend und bis in das Rektum Schleimhautschwellung. Rektum: weißliche Flecken. 
Histologie: Geringe entzündliche Veränderungen sprechen am ehesten für eine in Abheilung begriffene infektiöse Colitis. ....das steht im Arztbrief ....was immer das auch Bedeuten mag  :Huh?: ? ....Naja und der Histologische Befund von der Magenspieglung (rein äußerlich sah alles gut aus ) und das Ergebniss der Stuhlprobe stehen noch aus...und da muss ich nächste Woche mal nachfragen....mhm....weiß ja nicht so recht was das jetzt für mich heißt ....die Komunikation in diesem Krankenhaus war eher mager  :Peinlichkeit: /

----------


## dreamchaser

Infektiöse Colitis heisst Darmentzündung, die durch eine Infektion (z.B. Bakterien) hervorgerufen wurde. Oft entsteht sowas nach Antibiotikaeinnahme - zum Teil heilt es von selbst wieder ab. Dann werden durch das Antibiotikum viele Darmbakterien abgetötet und es bleiben Bakterien, die sonst wenig im Darm vertreten sind und nun Überhand nehmen. Dabei hat man häufig Durchfälle - in der Stuhlkultur kann man Clostridium difficile nachweisen. Das ist gut mit bestimmten Antibiotika behandelbar.
Warte ab, was in der Stuhlkultur rauskommt und dann je nachdem Therapie. Wie gehts dir denn jetzt? Hast du noch die Schmerzen? Oder sind die auch besser geworden :Huh?:

----------


## Daina_Twist

Guten Morgen, 
Naja Schmerzen sind schon etwas besser geworden...aber was bedeutet  Gefäßrarefizierung im linken Colon :Huh?:  Muss ich jetzt irgendwas beachten :Huh?:  Weil der Oberarzt der Station meinte sowas wie ....das könnte auch cronisch werden :Huh?: ?
Hoffe das ich heute erfahre was bei der Stuhlprobe rauskam. 
 Lg Daina

----------

